

Guide to Apple iOS 4.3 - itzthatiz
http://www.pcworld.com/article/221805-2/apple_ios_43_a_guide_to_getting_started.html

======
joebananas
Wong in the first paragraph. The Personal Wi-Fi hotspot is an iPhone 4 only
dealie.

